# Delonghi Magnifica S ECAM 22.110.SB vs 22.320.SB



## davetherave (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey new here

I purchased a delognhi ecc220b motivo espresso cappucino machine earlier this year as I was tired of paying £2-3 a cup from camden coffee house, alchemy, ground control etc. I love a proper cup of coffee, but I wanted to start buying beans from said places and brewing my own. I worked out after 30 cups I would have paid for that cheap machine as it was only £60

The machine isnt bad, barista style, once you get the hang of it you can make a decent espresso or latte, I bought as it had the steaming wand.

I was looking for grinders as I have a rubbish grinder, so have been buying my beans ground which I know is bad. Decent grinder were £100 plus.

Then I saw a couple of delonghi bean to cup machines, the machines are no longer produced by delonghi but argos and currys have them for less than £300, the 2 I am looking at are

Delonghi Magnifica S ECAM 22.110.SB

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/4147677

Delonghi Magnifica S ECAM 22.320.SB

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/household-appliances/small-kitchen-appliances/coffee-machines-and-accessories/coffee-machines/delonghi-magnifica-s-ecam-22-320-sb-bean-to-cup-coffee-machine-silver-21485747-pdt.html

It appears for an extra £20 you get more for your money when comparing the original price.

I have seen a couple small differences but nothing really stands out.

I am proabbily going to go for the one from currys.

Anyne have any experience with these machines? or can recomend something better for the same money?

ANy advice would be great as I dont want to invest £300 into garbage, even though after 150 cups it would be the same price as buying cups from a coffe shop


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

davetherave said:


> I am proabbily going to go for the one from currys.
> 
> Anyne have any experience with these machines? or can recomend something better for the same money?
> 
> ANy advice would be great as I dont want to invest £300 into garbage, even though after 150 cups it would be the same price as buying cups from a coffe shop


If you can wait there will be some *very* special BTC deals coming from BB in the new year, on a machine that's way better than either of those.....however even with the good deals, they will still cost more than the Delonghi.


----------

